# Red Worms on shrimp tank ***Updated w/ pictures***



## volkracing99 (Nov 17, 2007)

WOW.... no one know about this worms?
I guess I'm the only one that have this problem...


----------



## southerndesert (Sep 9, 2007)

They look to be Tubifex Worms and they live off the goodies in your substrate. 

Tubifex tubifex, also called the sludge worm, is a species of tubificid segmented worm that inhabits the sediments of lakes and rivers on several continents. T. tubifex probably includes several species, but distinguishing between them is difficult because reproductive organs, commonly used in species identification, are resorbed after mating, and because external characteristics of the worm vary with changes in salinity. These worms ingest sediments and gain nutrition by selectively digesting bacteria and absorbing molecules through the body wall. The worms can survive without oxygen for months, and can survive in areas so heavily polluted with organic matter that almost no other species can endure. By forming a protective cyst and lowering its metabolic rate, T. tubifex can survive drought and food shortage. Encystment may also function in dispersal of the worm.

Ecologically, it is important as a source of food for leeches, crustaceans, insects, and fishes. Tubifex are sold to aquarists as fish-food in both live and freeze dried, pelletised forms. These worms are relatively easy to culture, but it takes a month or more to get a culture going to the point that it is ready to harvest.

Tubifex usually contaminate tank water very easily and are not recommended.

It is most economically important to humans as a host of Myxobolus cerebralis, which causes disease in fish stocks. No other worms are known to harbor this parasite. Care should be taken when feeding Tubifex to aquarium fish. ( from wickpedia I think it was)

I am sure they wouldn't harm the shrimp but changes in water quality could be a problem if you get to many.... Not a huge worry, but perhaps someone here has more experience with them in shrimp tanks...

Bill


----------



## Ryzilla (Oct 29, 2005)

these are of no real problem. You will have an initial explosian of them. Then as the available food decreases so will the worm. I have seen many fish keepers (in planted aquaria) get them in the starting months of their tank. Dont be suprised if they stick around for 2-4 months.


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

I culture both blackworms and tubifex and although the color is like a tubifex, its definatelly not. they are much thinner and more red. also they never strech that long in substrate. these look more like blackworms. 

a relative of earthworms that are aquatic. if u want, clean the substrate with the siphon and that attachment that i can't think of the name for the moment. 

they pose no threat but can be unsightly especially in large numbers. so after u siphon them out, feed it to ur fish for a full cycle of life. lol

btw, it can be other flatworms but there needs to be a better picture for size and color comparasion


----------



## strizzi16 (Nov 13, 2007)

whats all that grey grout looking stuff inbetween your gravel?


----------



## southerndesert (Sep 9, 2007)

Blackworms, interesting and I have learned something from you today. Thanks

Bill


----------



## bulrush (May 7, 2007)

Yeah, they do not look like tubifex. They are too long. I was thinking maybe nematodes. 

In any case, do a gravel vac, looks like you need it badly. Then put in a platy or guppy to eat the worms. They should eat most of them. It also looks like you might feed too much. Cut your food in half each time you feed. Uneaten food might fall between the gravel and will be used to feed the worms.


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

strizzi16 said:


> whats all that grey grout looking stuff inbetween your gravel?



That my friend is "Shictt


Those are too long to be blackworms, The black worms i have are Dark and fat


----------



## strizzi16 (Nov 13, 2007)

wow deffinatly do a gravel vac!!!

Has it ever been vacumed... no offense


----------



## Ryzilla (Oct 29, 2005)

dr.tran said:


> I culture both blackworms and tubifex and although the color is like a tubifex, its definatelly not. they are much thinner and more red. also they never strech that long in substrate. these look more like blackworms.
> 
> a relative of earthworms that are aquatic. if u want, clean the substrate with the siphon and that attachment that i can't think of the name for the moment.
> 
> ...


I have had tubifix in my tanks grow nearly up to an inch. They dont always start out in their tubes. It may take a while before the tubes start appearing beneath the substrate and on the hardscape. If they look a little hairy, segmented, and red, most likley they are tubifux. The black worms would be larger then that especially since we have some pond snails to measure them up against in the picture.


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

Not quite, it takes a while for blackworms to grow to that size and larger besides it can be just young blackworms. Also depending on the way it was rasied, it can be darker or lighter. I found that as soon as I buy them, they are really dark but when I tank raise them, the become a more lighter red color. I suspect it has something to do with them being stressed or that it is seen in a pile of worms.

Tubifex having tubes? I once heard about that something like that many many many years ago but since then, I never seen them when I culture them.

If that have tubes, I think its more likely that they are blood worms which I know for sure they always make tubes when growing in substate or if there is dentris around. 

Many stores always get blackworms, bloodworms, and tubifex worms mixed up.

BTW look at some of the worms on top of the gravel, they are all streched out, that would usely never happen and they tend to ball up when at the surface. Also blackworms also look like they are segmented


I belive its more likely a blackworm but I do admit that it also seems like other worms like some flatworms but not tubifex.


----------



## volkracing99 (Nov 17, 2007)

WOW.... two days I don;t have any reply and the next day... are tons of reply....

thank you very much for all the comments...

to strizzi16, yup you are right..... I never vacuum the gravel, cause I put the garden soil under the aqua soil, 
So, when I tried to vacuum in... all the soil are will be all over the fish tank.... and make the fish tank cloudy.... 

again... thanks for all the inputs....
I'll keep doing the research....


----------

